# One From Last Night...



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumb: Nice catch :thumb:


----------



## darkmaster003 (Jul 13, 2006)

thats a big walleye nice catch hollywood


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollywood, judging by the look on your face it seems you may have been catching a little more than walleye out there.Man, were you smoking somthing.  Nice fish.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

boondocks-

We don't smoke & we don't chew and we don't hang out with the girls that do!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I kinda got form the look on his face that somthing else happend


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats the look of a forty-something year old guy who still thinks he can fish most of the night every night & get up and go to work after several weeks in a row!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> boondocks-
> 
> We don't smoke & we don't chew and we don't hang out with the girls that do!


I didn't think so.I was just hacking on ya.I get the same look when I catch a walleye like that too.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> Thats the look of a forty-something year old guy who still thinks he can fish most of the night every night & get up and go to work after several weeks in a row!


Been there tryed that huts after a while no matter the age...nice fish and wish I had some of that here :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't hang out with girls that smoke...........weed an exception :lol: just joking.


----------

